# It's Show Time



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*THE PAGEANT OF PIGEONS,at The National Orange Show Fairgrounds,San Bernardino,Calif. November 20,21,22 2008* GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wish I could go check it out....im in Va....but Good luck George! let us know how ya did, I bet you have some nice birds to show.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*New York State*

*NEW YORK STATE FALL COMBINE SHOW OCTOBER 11,2008,DUTCHESS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS RHINEBECK,N.Y.FOR MORE INFO CONTACT MICHELLE CUSSICK (845)266-8807 or [email protected]* .GEORGE


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

Any thing in ND?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

nancthiery said:


> Any thing in ND?


 Hi Nancy,Iwill keep looking. .GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> wish I could go check it out....im in Va....but Good luck George! let us know how ya did, I bet you have some nice birds to show.


There will be a very nice pigeon show near Richmond, VA and I think the dates are Nov. 21-22.

Our Fantail judge at the Pageant of Pigeons this year will be Andrew Kerns of Powhatan, VA....who is giving up attending that show in order to get a trip to California, and we are grateful to have him!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

nancthiery said:


> Any thing in ND?


There are shows in most all states....from what I know about, try the yahoo groups, alliowapigeons. There are shows I am aware of in Minnesota, Iowa (a really big one in Des Moines in December), and Nebraska. There is a fantail club in the Dakotas advertised in Purebred Pigeon magazine.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The Pageant Of Pigeons*

*bumping The Pageant Of Pigeons*george


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

One more bump. See you Thursday, George!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And another bump .. I'll be there on Saturday with my duck rescue friend, Kiem. She's a technical writer, and I'm going to ask her to try and get all the breed info down as I take pictures so I don't have to drive you all crazy ID'ing the breeds of the birds later .. we shall see if this is going to work  Kiem is a duck person and not a pigeon person (meaning she likes pigeons just fine but doesn't know a lot about them), so I suspect she will be so enthralled with the birds that we won't have a lot of success with our record keeping!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Another bump for this morning. I'll look for you Saturday Terry. I'll probably be there in the afternoon only that day. Will be there most of the day Thurs. and Fri.

The birds are getting their beauty treatments today. Toenails clipped, baths, etc. I have a feeling this is going to be a really good Pageant of Pigeons.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Another bump for this morning. I'll look for you Saturday Terry. I'll probably be there in the afternoon only that day. Will be there most of the day Thurs. and Fri.
> 
> The birds are getting their beauty treatments today. Toenails clipped, baths, etc. I have a feeling this is going to be a really good Pageant of Pigeons.
> 
> Margaret


I probably won't even get there until 11 AM or after .. things have a way of making me run late when I'm trying to get somewhere on time!  I'll see you there!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Egg-zactly where is this ?


San Berdoo?

Victorville?


Pomoneee?


What's the actual location?


Phil
l v


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Egg-zactly where is this ?
> 
> 
> San Berdoo?
> ...


Orange Show Fairgrounds, San Bernardino, CA. 
I215, take Mill St. Exit. At the signal, turn left, approx. 1 mile. Go straight past the Orange Show sign, right at the next light, and turn rt into the parking lot.
Admission is free, but there is a $5.00 per day charge for parking (not ours, but the Fairgrounds fee)

Does that help?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> There will be a very nice pigeon show near Richmond, VA and I think the dates are Nov. 21-22.
> 
> Our Fantail judge at the Pageant of Pigeons this year will be Andrew Kerns of Powhatan, VA....who is giving up attending that show in order to get a trip to California, and we are grateful to have him!


yes, It was last weekend, I had a at home Dog grooming to do so I could not go, my friend went with his figs and he got champion of the show!...I met him near my house to pick up my new figs...but missed the show...I think there is one in Jan though.....if anyone is taking a camera take some of some warsaw butterflys if you happen to see any.....


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi riisngstarfans,



Yes! Thank you...


I'd 'googled' various versions of it, but was finding various locations and it was confusing.


Darn...wish it was in Victorville...it'd save an hour or more of driving!


Phil
l v


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

There was a pair of Warssaw Butterflies on eggbid the other day....Very attractive birds!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

I live in Hesperia, just a few blocks from VV, it's only a half hour for ME!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Woodstock Speciality Show 

Nov 28,29,30


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

WHOA! Phil .. very wonderful if you could attend. This show is far enough out in the "boonies" so that traffic would not be a problem for you. It's actually about 80 miles closer to you than when you came to my place and about 40 miles closer to you than Bart's place. Gosh! I hope you can make it! Let us know, please!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaybe...


Lol...


What day would be best, do you think? does it make any difference?


Have several critical convelesents presently...might have to bring them...warm formula on the exhaut-manifold...tube-as-I-drive...steering with my knees...




Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaybe...
> 
> 
> Lol...
> ...


Well, I'm going on Saturday (and that's the last day and things close up early), but Margaret, George, John and others will be there all three days .. so tis up to you! Truly, if you've never been to one of these, you should do it, but I do understand about critical care birds.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

"Saturday"..!




Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pdpbison said:


> "Saturday"..!
> 
> Phil
> l v


Soooo .. see you there, Phil! You won't be sorry you came .. 

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

risingstarfans said:


> There was a pair of Warssaw Butterflies on eggbid the other day....Very attractive birds!


yes, I think they were on for 200...my husband would...to put it nice...not agree with me paying that, although he would say something not as nice...I think I wil get seriouse in the spring....would love to see some more pics of them if you get a chance...


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, is anybody going to be at the *New York Combine 32nd Annual Fall Show* on December 13th? It's at the Westchester County Center in White Plains, NY. I think I will be there. 

Also, the *NPA Grand National *is on January 8-10 in Lancaster, PA. I am hoping to be there on the 9th and 10th.

Anybody else? Otherwise I'll just wander about and pick random strangers to annoy and follow around, like at the San Bernardino show. heheh


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> OK, is anybody going to be at the *New York Combine 32nd Annual Fall Show* on December 13th? It's at the Westchester County Center in White Plains, NY. I think I will be there.
> 
> Also, the *NPA Grand National *is on January 8-10 in Lancaster, PA. I am hoping to be there on the 9th and 10th.
> 
> Anybody else? Otherwise I'll just wander about and pick random strangers to annoy and follow around, like at the San Bernardino show. heheh


WHOA! Karijo .. I think you have just become a pigeon show junkie!  OF COURSE, I AM KIDDING YOU! If you are able to attend these shows, how wonderful for you! Please do get us a bunch of pictures and enjoy yourself immensely! As you discovered at the Pageant Of Pigeons, pigeon people don't seem to mind taking on little fledglings like you! 

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

I am totally in need of a 12 Step Program... Pidgeholics Anonymous?
Where are the meetings held?

I just got a new digital camera so I will take tons of photos! I am picking up my pics of the San Bernardino show tomorrow and will get them up. I had to use a disposable camera, but hopefully they came out OK.

I got pics of the Hapyco Lofts Auction on Saturday too. I'll post some. 

Oh, I fly for free on JetBlue thanks to a friend who works for the airline. So I fly standby, but it's worth it!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, Karijo! You actually have HELP in supporting your ADDICTION to pigeons .. free flights and such!  You are a very lucky young lady, and I'm happy for you. Enjoy it to the fullest! You will meet even more great people in your journeys. I hope you will share both the people and the birds with us!

Anxiously awaiting your photos!

Terry


----------

